# Solved: Windows server 2012 installation problems



## bigdadykul (Dec 31, 2014)

Please help I m trying to install windows server 2012 and I m getting the following error

Windows failed to start.A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. To fix the problem:

1. Insert your Windows installation. disc and restart your computer.
2. Choose your language settings,and then click Next
3. Click repair your computer.
If you do not have the disc contact your system administrator or computer manufacturer for assistance

File: \windows\system32\boot\windowload.exe
Status 0xc0000001
Info : The application or operating system couldn't be loaded because a required file is missing or contains errors 


What maybe the problem as I am booting from a disk. Also tried to install on virtualbox but I still get the same error. My sysytem is compatible as it I have an
Asus P5KPLM-VM socket 775 mobo
E8400 dual [email protected],
Ram 4gig 
60 gig hard drive


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

When you installed Windows Server 12
1. Is it on a new Hard Drive or SSD?
2. Are there any other drives involved and were they plugged or unplugged when you installed? 
3. Did Windows format the drive?


----------



## bigdadykul (Dec 31, 2014)

Its on a partitioned drive and the hard drive is not brand new .I do have another 350gb harddrive installed in the computer which I store my movies and music.when I was installing the other hardrive was connected. I don't get to the point where windows formats the drive.set up only installs setup menu and then the message popups up


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

OK, so you're having trouble installing it? I thought it was installed and you couldn't boot. Can you get to the point where it asks you what partition you want to install it on?


----------



## bigdadykul (Dec 31, 2014)

No I dnt get to that part. When I switch on the machine it say press any button to boot from dvd. It starts loading setup menu and then message pops up


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

is this a factory disk or a burned one? sounds like the media is damaged.


----------



## bigdadykul (Dec 31, 2014)

Its burnt one


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

I tend to agree with valis. Did the popup come after a few minutes or a few seconds? Is this an ISO that you burnt to a disk? If so it may not have burnt properly. You can try doing another disk and try again.


----------



## bigdadykul (Dec 31, 2014)

After a few minutes. The white installation bar fills up and then after it reaches the other end the message then pops up


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

That sounds like it isn't finding the HDD. I'll let valis give his opinion as he is more experienced.


----------



## bigdadykul (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

can you give us the history of the burning? Where it came from, who burned it, etc.


----------



## bigdadykul (Dec 31, 2014)

I burnt it myself using imageburn software.it was a download from Microsoft website being a 90 day trial. Initial it wasnt bootable but with the aid of imageburn I was able to burn a bootable disk


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm still not certain that that burn completed properly. Just as an FYI, here are the prices for 2012 from MS.

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/server-cloud/products/windows-server-2012-r2/buy.aspx


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

bigdadykul said:


> I burnt it myself using imageburn software.it was a download from Microsoft website being a 90 day trial. Initial it wasnt bootable but with the aid of imageburn I was able to burn a bootable disk


I think that is your problem. The ISO should be bootable by itself. Try reburning it - that is if you burned it is an ISO file and not a data file to begin with.


----------



## bigdadykul (Dec 31, 2014)

I had burnt as an iso image


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

try it again. Something is shot with that burn.


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

What program did you use to burn the ISO? I like ImgBurn


----------



## bigdadykul (Dec 31, 2014)

I used imgburn. I will have to look for Nero as I dnt have Nero


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

don't forget that windows will have the ability to natively burn .iso.....w7 and up, I believe. As you are evaluating server 2012, highly doubt you are flying anything less.


----------



## bigdadykul (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes I m using win 7 Ultimate


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

try it with windows........


----------



## bigdadykul (Dec 31, 2014)

Managef to get another disk and it work


----------

